

Foursquare App For Android Updated with many features - mfchamp
http://androidfame.com/33/foursquare-android-app-home-widget

======
beoba
Does foursquare (or any of these, really) have a function for not publicly
announcing your location until after a delay of a couple hours, such that you
may or may not still be at the posted location when it's publicly known?

It'd be the difference between "I'm at this restaurant RIGHT NOW" vs "I was at
this restaurant as of a couple hours ago"

I worry about situations such as:
[http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2010/09/17/pm...](http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2010/09/17/pm-
privacy-policies-may-not-protect-your-privacy/)

~~~
ludicast
I know there are services like tweetlater.com, but am not sure about
foursquare. I thought of making an app to do this, but obviously the second it
did well foursquare would add a 'publish at' field to checkins. Might still do
it as an intellectual exercise though.

